# Combobox in einer einzelnen Zelle der Jtable



## headnut (3. Apr 2012)

Guten Tag

Gibt es eine möglichkeit eine Combobox in einer einzigen Zeller einer JTable zu machen? Bisher habe ich es nur in einer ganzen spalte gehabt... Irgendwie fehlr mir zu diesem Problem der passende Link :-(

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## KrokoDiehl (3. Apr 2012)

Über einen TableCellEditor schon. Der muss dann natürlich die Koordinaten prüfen und könnte dann etwa wie folgt aussehen:


```
public Component getTableCellEditorComponent(JTable table, Object value, boolean isSelected, int row, int column) {
    // hier vorsicht wegen view- und model-indizes
    if (row == dieZeileMitDerComboBox && column == dieSpalteMitDerComboBox) {
        return getComboBoxEditor(...);
    }
    else {
        return super.getTableCellEditorComponent(...);
    }
}
```


----------



## Michael... (3. Apr 2012)

Wenn in dieser Spalte ein spezielles Objekt enthalten ist, könnte man das mit einem DefaultCellEditor(JComboBox) für die Klasse des Objektes machen.
Eine andere generell funktionierende Möglichkeit ist einen eigenen TableCellEditor zu schreiben, der z.b. anhand des Zeilen- und Spaltenindex oder dem Inhalt der Zelle die ComboBox als Editor oder den Standardeditor zurück gibt.


----------

